# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  46 Jahre, PSA 5.3 Gleason 3+3

## henrylao

Hallo zusammen

  Letzten Samstag feierte ich meinem 46 Geburtstag, Dienstag habe ich erfahren dass ich Prostata Krebs habe.

  Mein Vater hatte Prostata Krebs als er Anfang Mitte 60 war, als es bei ihm festgestellt wurde hatte er schon einen sehr hohen PSA und the Krebs war schon nicht mehr in der Kapsel. Entgegen aerztlichen Rat ging er damals fuer die Strahlentherapie und hat sich dann die Prostata rausnehmen lassen. Das war alles erfolgreich, naechsten Monat wird er 76 und ist noch krebsfrei. 

  Wegen dieser Geschichte habe ich seit ich 40 bin meinen PSA immer untersuchen lassen. Da ich nicht in Deutschalnd lebe und meistens in Orten wo die medizinische Versorgung nicht besonders ist, wurden meine Test oft an verschiedenen Orten gemacht. Jedoch war mein PSA von Anfang an immer hoeher als fuer mein Alter zu erwarten gewesen waere.

  Letztes Jahr Juli hat er dann die 4er Marke durchbrochen (4.1), ich habe dann im Januar wieder einen Test machen lassen der war 6.1 (ganz anderes Labor). Daraufhin bin ich zum Urologen der hat wieder einen Test gemacht (eine Woche spaeter) da war er dann 4.3. Damals wurde auch eine Tast Untersuchiung durchgefuehrt und eine leichte Vergroesserung wurde festgestellt.

  Vor drei Wochen habe ich wieder einen Test gemacht beim gleichen Labor wie im Juli letzten Jahres und der Wert war 4.6, dann bin ich zu dem gleichen Urologen und bekam den Wert von 5.3.

  Daraufhin habe ich mich mit dem Arzt auf eine Biopsy geeinigt, am Dienstag kam das positive Ergebnis Gleason 3+3. In drei Wochen werde ich den MRI und den Knochen Scan machen.

  Ich versuche mich an den Gedanken zu gewohnen mir die Prostata rausnehmen zu lassen, aber habe Angst das was schief geht bei der OP, oder die ganzen moeglichen Nebenwirkungen oder dass dann spaeter dann doch noch was kommt, obwohl man sich durch diese Prozedur durch gequaelt hat.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo, 

Sie haben mit Ihrem Anfangskrebs (Gleason 6 und PSA < 10) Glück im Unglück gehabt, wenn man einmal von Ihrem jugendlichen Alter absieht. Der Prostatakrebs im Anfangsstadium hat eine sehr hohe Heilungschance. Sie gehören mit Ihren Werten zu der Gruppe mit einem niedrigen Risiko (das können Sie auch im Patientratgeber nachlesen!)

Ich kann Ihnen nur raten, den Patientenratgeber Prostatakrebs I Lokales Prostatakarzinom zu studieren, der eine strukturierte Entscheidungshilfe enthält und über die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Therapien berichtet. Sie können den Ratgeber im Internet abrufen unter:

Prostatakrebs I  Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom: 
*
http://www.aezq.de/edocs/pdf/info/pl-prostatakarzinom* 

Der Ratgeber ist auch über den BPS in Gehrden in gedruckter Form kostenlos erhältlich.

Ich habe mir erlaubt Ihre Daten in die Kattan-Nomogramme einzugeben. Das sind statistische Modelle, die eine Prognose machen über die drei Therapien OP, externe Bestrahlung und Brachytherapie:

Mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei Ihnen eine Organbegrenzte Erkrankung vor, ein Kapseldurchbruch wird mit 19% angenommen, ein Lymphknotenbefall nach Partin mit 0 und nach Kattan mit 1,23%.

Übrigens können Sie sich das Knochenszintigramm schenken. Das wird in den neuen S3-Leitlinien erst ab einem PSA-Wert von 10 empfohlen. Aber leider haben sich noch nicht alle Urologen mit den neuen S3-Leitlinien auseinandergesetzt.

Und jetzt zu den Therapien. Mit einem PSA-Progressionsrisiko innerhalb der ersten 5 Jahre nach der Behandlung ist zu rechnen:

OP = 8%, Externe Bestrahlung = 10% und Brachytherapie = 11%.

Da man landläufig die 5 Jahre Rezidiv-Freiheit mit Heilung gleichsetzt (was allerdings leider nicht immer stimmt), haben Sie bei der OP eine Chance von 92% von Ihrem PK geheilt zu werden. Beachten Sie aber, dass diese Aussagen rein statistische Aussagen sind, die im Einzelfall nicht zutreffen müssen.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## espero45

Hallo henrylao,

also wahrhaftig kein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 46. und man ist bei der Diagnose einfach geschockt, nicht wahr....

Bei mir war es im April vor einem Jahr, bin aber schon in dem Alter, als dein Vater die Nachricht bekommen hat. War natürlich über jeden Rat hier aus dem Forum dankbar.

Wenn OP, dann war für mich klar, es kommt nur die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg Eppendorf in betracht. Nicht einfach der Kampf mit meiner Krankenkasse....habe aber gewonnen und es war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens.
Konnte zwar nicht stationär in der Martini-Klinik untergebracht werden, da Privatklinik und nur DAK und TK, bin im UKE gewesen und Operateur von der Martini-Klinik gehabt(wichtig oder das WICHTIGSTE sogar, eben einen guten oder den besten Operateur zu bekommen.
Ich kann nur jedem die Angst nehmen und keiner sollte den Weg dorthin scheuen, auch wenn es noch soweit ist.
Entscheiden muß jeder selber, aber ich würde es immer wieder so machen.
Bis jetzt sind meine Werte glch geblieben 0,003
Schau dir das Gästebuch von der Martini-Klinik an....

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute
Gruß Josef

----------


## SAGI00

Hi Henry,
es gibt natürlich viele gute Operateure und nicht nur eine Klinik! Als  Erfahrungsbericht kann ich nicht nur mit meinen Ergebnissen aufwarten,  auch BERNET und Wassermann , die in verschiedenen Kliniken operiert  wurden sind mit ihrem Ergebnis  zufrieden. 
Ich empfehle in RUHE die verschiedensten Berichte zu lesen (bei 3+3 muss  nichts übers Knie gebrochen werden) , Ärzte zu konsultieren und mit dem  Arzt/ Ärztin Deines Vertrauens der mindestens 2000 OP's Erfahrung hat tiefergehende Gespräche führen. 
Ich selbst hab mir ''davor'' kaum Gedanken gemacht was sein könnte und  auch danach so weitergemacht wie ''vorher''! Mein Wesentliches war  ''raus mit dem Ding''.
Ciao und alles Gute
Sigi

----------


## henrylao

Hallo zusammen
  Danke erstmal fuer die ersten Reaktionen und die ermunternede Worte .

  Da ich keinen deutschen Arbeitgeber habe, habe ich auch keine deutsche Krankenversicherung. Ich bin jetzt dabei mit meiner Versicherung zu klaeren ob ich nach Deutschland fliegen kann und mich dort behandeln lassen kann. Ich denke schon, dass das moeglich sein wird. Falls es klappt dann kann ich mir wohl den Arzt raus suchen (da ich dann als Privat Patient gelte), ich tendiere entweder in den Raum Heidelberg oder nach Hamburg zu gehen, weil dort noch Reste von Familie und Freundeskreis vorhanden sind. Ueber die Erfahrungsberichte welche Klinik und welcher Arzt freue ich mich weiterhin.

  Im Gegensatz zu deutschen Krankenversicherungen zahlt meine Kasse allerdings nur fuer zwei Jahre, ich weiss noch nicht ob die zwei Jahre angefangen haben als ich das erste Mal ueber PSA 4 gegangen bin oder seit dem die Diagnose gestellt wurde. Was ich sagen will ist, ich habe nicht unendlich Zeit zu warten.

  Interessant ist zu hoeren das in Deutschland das Knochenszintigramm fuer unter PSA 10 nicht empfohlen wird. Mein Urologe sitzt in Bangkok. Welche Nachteile habe ich wenn ich trotzdem diesen Test mache? 

  Ich sehe fuer mich auch keine Alternative zur Operation, aber ich mache mir Sorgen wegen den moeglichen unbeabsichtigten Nebenwirkungen. 

  Ciao

  henry

----------


## LudwigS

> Interessant ist zu hoeren das in Deutschland das Knochenszintigramm fuer unter PSA 10 nicht empfohlen wird. Mein Urologe sitzt in Bangkok. Welche Nachteile habe ich wenn ich trotzdem diesen Test mache?


Hallo, dass die beiden in der Vergangenheit als Standard geltenden Untersuchungen Knochenszintigrafie und CT des Bauchraumes nicht mehr generell gemacht werden, liegt daran, dass man bei Anfangskrebsen nahezu nie was damit sieht.
Beide sind sehr grobe Verfahren.
Man muss schon "was Ordentliches" haben wenn man damit fündig werden will.

Gründe für den Wegfall:
Man erspart sich die Strahlenbelastung und der Krankenkasse das Geld.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## kelli45

Hallo *henrylao,*

*ich war 45 als es mich getroffen hat. Ich habe mich dann 4 Wochen intensiv damit beschäfigt, von wem ich mich operieren lasse. Entschieden habe ich mich für das Klinikum München-Großhadern. Dort hat mich der Chef, Prof. Dr. Stief, operiert. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden! Jetzt, 1 1/2 Jahre danach, kann ich sagen, dass alles wieder so funktioniert wie vor der OP! Ich konnte beidseits nervschonend operiert werden. Die regelmäßige PSA-Kontrolle (mache ich alle 3 Mon.) ergibt, Gott sei dank, immer 0,00.*
*Für die Entscheidung wünsche ich ein glückliches Händchen und alles, alles Gute!*
*Kelli45*

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Henrylao,

wie oben von SAGI00 erwähnt, gehöre auch ich zu den mit ihren OP-Ergebnissen bislang äußerst Zufriedenen (PSA unter Nachweisgrenze, 54 Monate nach OP, keine negativen Folgeerscheinungen). Mein Einstiegsalter war 49, auch nicht gerade Ewigkeiten von deinen 46 entfernt. Nach einer gemäß meinem damaligen Verständnis ausführlichen Beschäftigung mit Situation und Therapieoptionen habe ich mich für die offene OP entschieden. Die Suche nach dem richtigen Operateur ist zum einen strategisch und gezielt rational anzugehen (Klinik, Erfahrung, Ergebnisse, Beratungskompetenz, Anzahl durchgeführter OPs usw), zum anderen spielt bei der endgültigen Entscheidung aber auch der Bauch eine gewichtige Rolle. Hast du Vertrauen zu dem Arzt gewonnen, kannst du dich ihm in einer der schwierigsten Situationen deines Lebens voll und ganz ausliefern? Denn genau darum geht es. Liegst du einmal unterm Messer, hast du keinen Einfluss mehr.
Ich empfehle dir, dich nicht zu sehr von den Niederlassungsorten der Ärzte leiten zu lassen, gerade, wenn du eh schon im Ausland bist. Auch ich habe meine OP vom Ausland aus geplant und mich dann nicht für die Heimat, sondern für eine weiteres "Ausland", nämlich Österreich entschieden. Mir war wirklich egal, an welchem Flughafen ich aus- und wieder einsteige. Auf Freunde und Verwandte kannst du für die paar Tage auch gut verzichten, und Lebenspartner werden es schon einrichten können, die wichtigsten Momente mit dir zu teilen.
Ich würde mich heute noch genauer mit Therapie-Alternativen beschäftigen, um die Entscheidung auch rational noch gefestigter treffen zu können. Auch würde ich dem Operateur die Frage nach dem Umgang mit Schnellschnitten stellen.  Wie du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst, war ich einer der recht häufigen Fälle des Understaging, weshalb man diesbezüglich der Entscheidungsfähigkeit des Arztes vertrauen oder eben die Diagnostik intensivieren kann, etwa durch Zweitgutachten. Ob das dann die Entscheidung leichter macht, ist eine andere Frage.
Ich hoffe, diese Erfahrungen helfen dir ein wenig auf deinem Weg, und wünsche dir alles Gute

Wassermann

----------


## skipper

Hallo Henrylao,
von mir eine Literaturempfehlung für Dich: Dr. Stephen B.Strum und Donna Pogliano: "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs- Die Anleitung für den selbstbestimmten Patienten "
Dort sind alle wesentlichen Aspekte der Erkrankung und alle Therapieoptionen behandelt.
Viele Grüße nach Asien
Skipper

----------


## henrylao

Hallo zusammen

ueber all wo ich nach lese heisst es das das Knochenzini nicht besonders belastend ist, nicht mehr als eine Roentgenaufnahme. Vielleicht lasse ich es doch machen aber werde das schon mal mit dem Arzt versuchen zu bereden.

Verstehe ich es richtig dass die laparoskopische RP ein hoeheres Risko an Nebenwirkungen hat? Aber die Da Vinci RP in viel kleineres Risiko?

Ich habe jetzt auch die Ultrasound Ergebnis fuer meine Prostata einsehen koennen.

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/HENRYB%7E1.CAR/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]The prostate gland is normal size, measuring 2.9x3.9x4.1 xm Volume 24cc. The central gland measures 2.1x3.4 cm

The peripheral zone appears normal without space taking nodule. Bilateral sminal vesicles are normal.
The urinary bladder appears normal.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Henry

Es ist ja richtig, dass das Knochenzyntigramm nicht sonderlich belastend ist, Fakt ist jedoch, dass es bei Deinen Ausgangswerten zu 99,5 % keine verwertbaren Erkenntnisse bringt. Dies ist statistisch belegt. Nich´machen.....

Die lapraskopische OP ist sicher nicht schlechter als die anderen Methoden; alles hängt von der Kompetenz des jeweiligen Operateurs ab. Die offene Op gilt aber als Goldstandard, das OP-Feld ist besser einzusehen, eine Lymphadenektomie im Rahmen der OP ist wohl auch einfacher. Viele Operateure favorisieren diese Art der Op weiterhin, da hier die größte Routine besteht.

Über Da-Vinci gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich nur positive Berichte, wie gesagt, es hängt alles in allem davon ab, welche praktische Erfahrung der operierende Arzt mit der jeweiligen Methode hat.

Ich bin 2005 im Alter von 44 Jahren bei nahezu ähnlichen Ausgangswerten offen, auch retropubisch genannt, operiert worden und würde diese Methode wegen der einfacher durchzuführenden LK-Entfernung auch jetzt vorziehen.

Übrigens ne interessante Gegend, in der Du Dich befindest; bin letztes Jahr dort über den Mekong geschippert und beinahe von einer giftigen Krait gebissen worden.

Da macht man sich über den Krebs Gedanken und dann scheidet man an einem Schlangenbiss dahin.......wär´schon ärgerlich.

Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## BurgerH

> Verstehe ich es richtig dass die laparoskopische RP ein hoeheres Risko an Nebenwirkungen hat? Aber die Da Vinci RP in viel kleineres Risiko?


Hallo,

Grundsätzlich gilt: es kommt nicht auf die Technik, sondern auf den Operateur und die Verhältnisse beim Patienten an!

Die laparaskopischen Operateure haben Mühe an die guten Raten der Kontinenz- und Potenzerhaltung der offenen Operateure heranzukommen. Auch sollen die Laparaskopiker mehr positive Schnittränder erzeugen, wobei nicht jeder positive Schnittrand auch ein späteres Rezidiv bedeutet.

Mehr Nebenwirkungen hat die laparaskopische OP nicht; im Gegenteil sie ist Patientenschonender!

Gegen die "klassische" Laparaskopie spricht, dass sie mit starren Intrumenten arbeitet und einen höheren Schulungsaufwand erfordert, da die Instrumente gegenläufig arbeiten.

Der "da Vinci" dagegen arbeitet mit beweglichen Instrumenten, die sogar nicht nur um 180 Grad wie die normale Hand, sondern um 360 Grad bewegt werden können. Die neuesten DaVinci-Systeme haben sogar drei Hände!.

Ob  der da Vinci die Hoffnungen auf ein besseres funktionales Ergebnis nach der OP einhält, wird uns erst die Zukunft zeigen, da noch zuwenig Erfahrungen vorliegen. Auf jeden Fall ist er äußerst Patientenschonend.

Hier zwei Links zum da Vinci: 
*
http://www.klinikum-ingolstadt.de/index.php?id=davinci*

*http://www.umm.de/2301.0.html*

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## RalfDm

> Die offene Op gilt aber als Goldstandard, das  OP-Feld ist besser einzusehen, eine Lymphadenektomie im Rahmen der OP  ist wohl auch einfacher. Viele Operateure favorisieren diese Art der Op  weiterhin, da hier die größte Routine besteht.
> Über Da-Vinci gibt es  hier im Forum eigentlich nur positive Berichte, wie gesagt, es hängt  alles in allem davon ab, welche praktische Erfahrung der operierende  Arzt mit der jeweiligen Methode hat.


 Auf dem  DGU-Kongress in Düsseldorf in der vergangenen Woche wurde die Operation  mit da Vinci unwidersprochen als "in Deutschland inzwischen Standard"  bezeichnet. Ich interpretiere das so, dass es nicht die offene OP  verdrängt hat, sondern dass es jetzt ein etabliertes und anerkanntes  Verfahren ist. Bei der Prostatektomie wird es nach meiner Einschätzung  und nach dem, was ich in Düsseldorf hörte die Laparoskopie verdrängen,  nicht aber z. B. bei Operationen an der Niere. 



> Mehr Nebenwirkungen hat die laparaskopische OP nicht; im Gegenteil sie ist Patientenschonender!


Das sollte man eigentlich meinen. Aber schon vor ein paar Jahren wurde auf einem Urologenkongress berichtet, dass in einer Klinik, wo man einen diesbezüglichen Vergleich angestellt hatte, laparoskopisch operierte Patienten in den Tagen nach dem Eingriff schlechter dran waren als offen operierte Patienten. Von Aufstehen und Herumlaufen schon am Tag nach dem Eingriff, wie es für mit da Vinci operierte Patienten normal ist, kann aber bei der offenen OP keine Rede sein.

Ralf

----------


## henrylao

Hi

hm, Ich habe gestern erfahren dass meine Versicherungen die Kosten in Deutschalnd nicht uebernehmen wird. Ich weiss mitlerweile das fuer die RP in Bangkok mindestens ein Krankenhaus auch die Davinci Methode anwendet. Aber ich muss mich jetzt dahinter klemmen und rausbekommen wie hoch die Erfahrungen des Krankenhauses und der Doktoren mit DaVinci und/oder der offene OP sind.

ciao

----------


## Wycliff

> am Dienstag kam das positive Ergebnis Gleason 3+3. In drei Wochen werde ich den MRI und den Knochen Scan machen.


hallo Henry .... Leidensgenosse , da hast du ja die gleichen Werte wie ich, wenn du dich entschieden hast welche Behandlung du haben möchtest, kommt die Suche nach dem geeigneten Krankenhaus, ich habe es in Cincinnati-USA machen lassen, obwohl es in Deutschland genügend und reichlich viele gute Krankenhäuser gibt, aber es ist auch eine Frage des Geldes oder der entsprechenden Krankenversicherung .. viele Grüße von mir .. Wolfgang alias Wycliff
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...bin-auch-dabei

----------


## Wycliff

..
also wenn man mal im internationalen Internet rumschnüffelt, gibt es schon einige entsprechende Krankenhäuser in deiner Umgebung, es ist nur die Frage, wie gut sind die Ärzte die solche Roboter bedienen und welche Erfahrung haben sie :

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&&...ectomy&spell=1

http://www.si.mahidol.ac.th/Th/publi...3_383_1108.pdf

----------


## henrylao

Das habe ich von Expats in Bangkok erhalten: 

In terms of doctors, Dr. Thanoo at Samitivej and Dr. Viroj at Bunrumgrad are both highly recommended. 

The robotic technique to which you refer was introduced in Thailand by Dr. Sittiporn Srinualad, a Prof at Siriraj who also has private consultations at Bumrungrad. AFAIK he and his team at Siriraj are the only ones doing it. Not suitable for everyone and I dont know how many cases theyve done, be sure to ask as the experience of the person using the machine is quite important.

Ich werde wohl einfach mal die groesseren Hospitals anschreiben und sehen was fuer Reaktionen ich bekommen und dann Termine fuer Gespraeche vereinbaren

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Henry,
mich hat gewundert, warum Dir unser Brachy-Seed-Experte @LudwigS bei Deinen noch nicht vollständig vorgelegten Werten- es fehlen  die Prostatagröße, die Gesamtzahl der Biopsie -Stanzen, die Anzahl der positiven Stanzen und deren Lage- trotz  Deines Alters nicht die nebenwirkungsarme und sogar ambulant durchführbare Brachy-Seedimplantation vorgeschlagen hat? Schau doch mal hier rein: www.brachytherapie.de
Gruß 
Hajoke

----------


## henrylao

Hi

hier uber die Prostata Groesse: 
The prostate gland is normal size, measuring 2.9x3.9x4.1 xm Volume 24cc. The central gland measures 2.1x3.4 cm

The peripheral zone appears normal without space taking nodule. Bilateral sminal vesicles are normal.
The urinary bladder appears normal.

Der Bericht gibt nicht die Anzahl der Stanzen. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurden 12 Stanzen genommen, der Berciht sagt auf einer Seite multiple positive findings, aber muendlich wurde mir gesagt zwei positive Stanzen.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo,
das sieht doch gut aus. Überlege es Dir oder konsultiere Dr.Kahmann, denn ein Flug nach Berlin mit 2 Übernachtungen-veranlaßt von der Sekretärin Frau Stein- und Alles ist erledigt.
PS.:wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest, dann sende eine PM oder E-Mail an mich.
Viele Grüße
Hajoke

----------


## SAGI00

Henry, hi
nochmal zu den Kosten: auch wenn deine Kasse die Behandlung in D nicht übernimmt, ist m.E. wichtig zu prüfen wie oft die Operateure in Thailand OP's pa. Jahr machen und welchen technischen Stand der D. Vinci aufweist. Soweit mir bekannt tritt in Asien PCA wesentlich weniger auf als in westlichen Ländern. Es ist schade wenn die OP gut verlaufen ist aber die Kontinenz miserabel, von der Potenz ganz zu schweigen. Du kannst auch nochmal Wycliff anschreiben und Dir von seinen Ergebnissen berichten lassen.
Auch würde ich Dir empfehlen nochmal die Kasse zu fragen wie es mit einer Teilerstattung bzw Übernahme der Bett-Kosten aussieht.
Eine OP in München (Urologie Barmherzige Brüder) z.B. kostet (soweit mir bekannt) ca. 800 EURO + Bett. 
Gruss
Sigi

----------


## Damesp

Schau auch mal hier rein: www.pznw.de
Das Prostatazentrum Gronau hat neuerdings auf seiner Webseite auch die Zahlen der dortigen OP mit daVinci veröffentlich. Dr Witt ist in Deutschland führend, was die Anzahl der Eingriffe betrifft. Nebenwirkungen hatte ich und viele andere keine.
Die Kasse übernimmt alle Kosten in Gronau.
Gruss
Peter

----------


## henrylao

Hi Zusammen

ich nehme gerade davon ein paar Tage Auszeit. Ich hatte andere medizinische Probleme und wurde nach Bangkok evakuiert, bin dabei mich von der dritten Op in zwei Wochen zu erholen. Naechste Woche gehts mit der Krebs Geschichte dann wieder weiter.

----------


## Wycliff

.. oh weh .. was ist los mit dir ... gute Besserung ....

----------


## henrylao

Als meine Biopsy gemacht wurde, haben sie auch eine Fistel und Haemorrioiden entfernt, die  Wunde ging am Montag auf, Dienstag dann Not OP in Laos um das Blut zu stillen, Dienstag medivac, Mittwoch dann die richtige OP in BKK. I ner Stunde geht's zum MRI.

----------


## henrylao

Ok was mach ich jetzt damit. Gestern Nacht um 10 haben sie mich in die MRI Roehre geschoben, heute sagen sie mir das das MRI nicht aussagekraeftig ist, da ich normalerweise 6 Wochen nach der Biospy das MRI nur machen sollte, Die Prostata blutet noch und daher koennen sie auch nciht sagen ob der Krebs noch auf die Prostata begrenzt ist.

Zum anderen habe ich jetzt endlich den Da Vinci Specialisten im Lande gesprochen. Er hat schon 250 Patienten operiert. Mit meinen Daten gibt er mir 98% Heilungschancen, 10% Inkontinenz und 30% Impotenz.

----------


## henrylao

Hallo Zusammen

ich habe jetzt noch weitere Informationen: Man kann erkennen das die Lymphknoten noch nicht angegriffen sind, nur wie sehr der Krebs sich auf der Prostata ausgeweitete ist nicht zu erkennen.

Cheers

henry

----------


## SAGI00

Henry, hi



> Zum anderen habe ich jetzt endlich den Da Vinci Specialisten im Lande gesprochen. Er hat schon 250 Patienten operiert. Mit meinen Daten gibt er mir 98% Heilungschancen, 10% Inkontinenz und 30% Impotenz.


Du solltest besser schreiben : ER hat ERST 250 operiert. Auch die 10 und 30% Raten sind wohl nicht so dass jeder sagen würde: ''das mach ich sofort''.
Überleg es Dir genau ob du nicht einen besseren findest!
Ciao und alles Gute Sigi

----------


## Wycliff

> Er hat schon 250 Patienten operiert.


ich finde das aber schon reichlich beachtlich, da steckt dann schon eine Erfahrung dahinter, denn auch bei dem 6666sten Patienten kann etwas schief gehen und bitte wer garantiert denn bei einer OP, daß nicht doch der nächste Oberarzt mal "üben" will und den Computer bedient, man ist doch nicht dabei, was hat mir mein Arzt vor der Operation gesagt , " ..jede OP ist ein Risiko, egal wie und es kann immer etwas schief gehen, im Durchschnitt so ca. 3 % der OP`s verlaufen nicht nach Wunsch, so ist das Leben!"

----------


## henrylao

Ich bin immer noch dabei meine Entscheidung zu treffen. Ich komme gerade von einem anderen Arzt Gespraech und der Arzt hat mir nahe gelegt die Photo Vapourization (Green Laser) zu ueberdenken. Was sind die Erfahrungen damit, Was sind die Nebenwirkungen?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo mein Lieber, Henry



> Ich bin immer noch dabei meine Entscheidung zu treffen. Ich komme gerade von einem anderen Arzt Gespraech und der Arzt hat mir nahe gelegt die Photo Vapourization (Green Laser) zu ueberdenken. Was sind die Erfahrungen damit, Was sind die Nebenwirkungen?


dein Arzt hat wohl Recht , denn bei einer Laserung wird alles Gewebe verdampft und damit auch die Krebszellen die für den Pathologen wertlos sind!

Eine Solche ist sinnvoll bei einer Prostatavergrösserung wo es nahezu sicher ist, daß kein Prostatakarzinom vorliegt! Ich würde Dir es eben so abraten sowas machen zu lassen! Google mal mit den Worten "Greenlaser bei Prostatakarzinom".

Deine Entscheidung Viel Glück
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo



> Ich komme gerade von einem anderen Arzt Gespraech und der Arzt hat mir nahe gelegt die Photo Vapourization (Green Laser) zu ueberdenken. Was sind die Erfahrungen damit, Was sind die Nebenwirkungen?


Egal welche Art der Ausschälung der Prostata, bei nachgewiesenem Karzinom durchgeführt würde, die Therapie wäre nicht als kurativ zu bezeichnen. Auch mit Green-Laser-Technik, wird das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr nahe an der Kapsel befindliche Karzinom nicht vollständig entfernt werden können.
Die Erfolgsaussichten sind also viel geringer als bei RPE oder Strahlentherapie. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## dillinger

Hi Henry
mach´ Nägel mit Köpfe, nimm Dir ´ne Auszeit und such´ Dir einen erfahrenen Operateur HIER..
Good luck, dillinger

----------


## charly98

Hallo,
auch mich hat es mit 47 erwischt, PSA 6,5, Gleason 7. Hatte mich damals für die OP entschieden.
Danach ergab der pathologische Befund einen Gleason 9 ! und dass der Krebs die Kapsel bereits
durchbrochen hatte. Ich rate zur OP, nur dann hast du wirklich Gewissheit. Trotz Früherkennung und
niedrigem PSA habe ich heute mehr als 30 Knochenmetastasen und keine Hoffnung auf Heilung mehr. Ich wünsche viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung und Genesung.
Charly98

----------


## henrylao

Hi

bisher hat keine der Aerzte irgenetwas wegen Lymphadenmektomie gesagt, macht es sich die Lymphknoten im meinem Stadium auch raus nehmen zu lassen?

Cheers

henry

----------


## henrylao

Hi

sorry meine Tastur spinnt ein wenig.

Bisher hat keiner der Aerzte irgenetwas wegen Lymphadenmektomie gesagt,  macht es Sinn die Lymphknoten im meinem Stadium auch raus nehmen zu  lassen?

Cheers

henry

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

in dem Ratgeber und damit in den deutschen S3-Leitlinien, auf den ich Dich gleich zu Anfang hingewiesen habe, steht wörtlich drin:

_"Bei lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom mit geringem Risikoprofil (T1c, PSA bis 10 und Gleason Score bis 6) kann auf eine Lymphadenektomie verzichtet werden, weil unter diesen Voraussetzungen die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Lymphknotenbefall sehr gering ist."_

Das wird auch durch die Partin-Tabellen bestätigt, die bei Deinen Werten 0% Risiko für einen Lymphknotenberfall annehmen. Die Kattan-Nomogramme übrigens 1,32%.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## SAGI00

henry, hi
die Lymphadenmektomie wird im Rahmen einer offenen OP durchgeführt! Manche Ärzte verfechten dies als absolut notwendig schon im Rahmen der pathologischen Aufarbeitung. Auch ein Schnellschnitt, der weitere Aussagen liefert wird im Rahmen der OP (in D, CH, A), durchgeführt. Der erfahrene Operateur entscheidet welche und wieviele Lymphknoten rauskommen. Hier gibt es unterschiedliche Praktiken (mal 6 mal mehr LK's). Wenn schon mal klar ist dass Du einen PCa hast, ist auch notwendig im Rahmen der Ektomie zu klären WAS und WO. Bei Laser ist alles weg weil verdampft!
Gruss Sigi

----------


## henrylao

Das Ding ist, ich weiss eben nicht in welche Kategorie ich falle, da im Fruehjahr der Arzt meinte er koenne ein Vergroesserung spueren, im September meinte der Arzt aber er koennte keine Vergroesserung spueren.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Henry,

die Größe der Prostata lässt sich mit einem Transrektalen Ultraschall (TRUS) relativ problemlos bestimmen. Auf welche Weise wurde denn die Biopsie durchgeführt? Diese wird im Allgemeinen doch nicht blind durchgeführt, sonder TRUS-gesteuert. Außerdem spielt die Größe der Prostata bei einer RPE keine entscheidende Rolle, ob klassisch per Bauchschnitt oder computergestützt mittels Da Vinci-System.

Also geh zu Deinem Urologen, lasse die Prostata per TRUS vermessen und schau dann, ob Du der bessere Kandidat für eine Strahlentherapie oder der RPE bist. Dazu solltest Du danach ein Gespräch mit einem Strahlentherapeuten führen um Dir für die genannten Methoden Klarheit zu verschaffen.

Noch ein Hinweis, In der Region, in der Du Dich aufhältst, hat die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms nicht den Routinestandart wie in Zentraleuropa und damit dürfte die ärztliche Erfahrung im operativen Können aber auch bei der Strahlentherapie nicht mit der in deutschen Kliniken vergleichbar sein. Ich würde *a l l e s* daran setzen, auch evtl. finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen, mich in Deutschland behandeln zu lassen. Viele gesetzliche Krankenkassen haben inzwischen Operations-Verträge mit Kliniken die den Da Vinci nutzen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## henrylao

Hi zusammen

erstmal vielen Dank fuer die vilen Tips, das ist sehr hilfreich in meiner Situation.

Die Fragenach den Katgorien kam auf weil meines Verstehens nach die Einstufung nicht nach der Groesse geht (bei mir 24ccm) sondern ob die Vergroesserung zu tasten ist. 

Ich bin leider nicht in einer deutschen Krankenkasse und daher muesste ich dann Unterschied zwischen den Kosten in Bangkok (wohl um USD 8000) und den Kosten in Deutschland selbst tragen (billigstes Angebot von einer Klinik bisher 13.000 Euro).

Die Frage wegen dem Gruenen Laser kam auf weil einer der Aerzte meinte ich solle diese Behandlung in Betracht ziehen (habe den Vorschlag schon verworfen).

Ciao

Henry

----------


## henrylao

Hi

Da ich einiges negatives ueber den Arzt den ich mir raus gesucht habe erfahren habe, bin ich nun zu einem anderen Arzt und einer anderen Klinik auch in Bangkok gegangen. 

Dort wurde mein MRI wiederholt: Prostate Gland; over all size 51x32x43mm presence of hypointensity T2W  tumor with enhancement in posterior lateral portion of peripheral zone of middle to apex portion on both sides.

Der neue Arzt raet mir deshalb von der OP ab und meint eine Brachy Behandlung wuerde fuer mich mehr Sinn machen, da bei der OP normalerweise versucht wuerde den Apex zu schonen, aber bei mir muesste er rausgenommen werden.

Was haltet ihr davon?

----------


## spertel

Hi Henry

Nur kurz, weil ich mich nicht weit weg von Dir in Vietnam befinde und in Kuerze weiter fahre.....

Die Op erscheint mir schon die richtige Sache zu sein, aber lasse die Sache nicht dort durchfuehren, wo Du gerade bist. Die Asiaten werden niemals zugeben, eine Sache nicht zu beherrschen oder wenig Erfahrung zu besitzen.
Wirst Du dort verpfuscht, benoetigst Du fuer den Rest Deines Daseins Einlagen, dieses Risiko wuerde ich keinesfalls eingehen wollen.

Wo sollen denn dort die Fallzahlen herkommen, die eine gewisse Erfahrung gewaehrleisten ?????????

Lass es sein, komm zu dieser Op nach Hause und versuche hier Teilzahlung oder aehnliches zu vereinbaren; Kliniken mit genuegend Erfahrung gibt es hier genug, sicherlich kann man dort ueber alles reden, was finanzielle Dinge angeht. 
Die Asiaten verfuegen sicherlich ausreichend Kompetenz, was die Behandlung von Malaria und Schlangenbissen angeht, nicht aber bei Prostata-Op's oder der Brachytherapie..

Gruss aus Vietnam

Spertel

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Henry,

Warum wendest Du Dich nicht an das Deutsche Konsulat und bittest um finanzielle Unterstützung wegen deiner OP? oder gleich an das BMAS!

Wenn Du wenigstens einen Teil zu den Operationskosten bekommst, Sie können nicht mehr als ablehnen und das glaube ich nicht.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## henrylao

ok,

habe auf euch gehoert und mich fuer Mitte Dezember in einem deutschen Krankenhaus angemeldet.

Dieses ganze Hin und Her macht mich fertig, daher melde ich mich jetzt erst wieder wenn es alles rum ist

ciao

henry

----------


## spertel

Gut so, Henry.....

Ich wuerde die Idee von Helmut noch einmal aufgreifen wollen und bei der dt. Botschaft in Bangkok vorsprechen. Du bist sicher nicht der 1. Fall, sprich da ruhig mal vor, nicht als Bittsteller, sondern erfrage konkret, welche Ansprueche Du als dt. Staaatsbuerger im Krankheitsfall hast. Aber vorher einlesen, damit Du auf Augenhoehe bist, es ist davon auszugehen, dass man Dich erst einmal abwimmeln will.

Die Adresse :

9 South Sakorn Road
Bangkok
Mo-Fr. 08.30-11.30 Uhr
(muesste im Bereich der Silom Road sein)

Alles Gute, die Entscheidung ist absolut richtig !!

Spertel

----------


## henrylao

Hi

ich sitze jetzt hier im argsch kalten Deutschland und habe noch 2 Tage bis zur OP.

Der Doc hier haelt nichts von einer Cialis/Viagra Therapie nach der Op, er denkt dass die Studien dazu sehr von der Pharma Industrie gepuscht wurden. Ich habe mir Cialis 20 mg mitgebracht. Was ratet ihr mir?

Desweiteren wollen sie mir meine Lymphknoten rausnehmen. Ich dachte dass bei mir (Gleason 6, PSA 5.39 und MRI zeigt dass der Krebs wahrscheinlich noch in der Kapsel ist) dies nicht angeraten wird. 
 Wie soll ich damit umgehen, tips und tricks?

Cheers

henry

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

das mit PDE 5 hemmern (Cealis,Levitra, Viagra) würde ich nach der Op entscheiden wenn Du aus dem Krankenhaus bist.
In diesem Zeitraum versäumst Du noch nichts.

Bei denLymphknoten geht die Operateuer auf die sichere Seite, ich gehe davon aus, dass nur wenige "zentralen" betrifft. 
Das ist aus meiner Sicht i.O.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Henry,
wie unterschiedlich doch die Meinungen sind! Mein Operateur hat mir am 2. oder 3. Tag nach der OP Cialis verordnet, damit die Schwellkörper so schnell wie möglich wieder ''geflutet'' werden. Heute weiss ich dass dies richtig war!
Alles Gute 
Sigi

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Henry,

denke auch das Du sofort nach der Op. Cialis nehmen solltest.  Ich selbst habe erst 7 Wochen nach der Op. damit angefangen und befürchte das dies zu spät war.

Selbst wenn ich jetzt die 20Mg nehme, spüre ich keine wirkung mehr.

Für Deine Operation übermorgen, wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.

Siegfried

----------


## Wycliff

> Für Deine Operation übermorgen, wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.


 .. und dem schließe ich mich an ... viel Erfolg und dann gute Besserung ..

----------


## dillinger

good luck, Henry!

----------


## artisun51

auch von mir alles Gute, Henry!

Ich habe das Kieler Konzept befolgt, ich denke es war die richtige Entscheidung. Auch wenn mittlerweile wieder Stimmen dagegen laut werden. Wir sind und bleiben für uns selbst verantwortlich.

Gruss

----------


## henrylao

HI

ich hatte die OP am 28.12 in Mannheim, laut Bericht war die OP aussert schwierig und ich lag 4,5 Stunden auf dem Tisch (ich hatte zwei Tage Hammer Nacken Schmerzen danach), auch war mein Bein fuer zwei Tage pelzig aber das hat sich auch alles wieder gelegt. Heute wurde der Katheder entfernt und mein gutes Stueck haelt soweit ganz dicht (mal sehen was die naechsten Stunden bringen). Morgen geht es aus dem Krankenhaus raus, noch warte ich auf den histologischen Bericht,...

Ich habe heute auch mit der Einnahme von Cialis (die Aerzte hier haben unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu) angefangen und hoffe dass  der eine Nerv der mir geblieben ist sich davon ueberreden laesst,...

Ich hoffe dass 2011 fuer mich und alle anderen hier mehr gute Nachrichten bringt.

henry

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Henry,

zunächst solltest Du froh sein, die Operation keinem Wald- und Wiesenkrankenhaus überlassen zu haben. Weiterhin wünsche ich Dir alles Glück zur vollständigen Wiederherstellung. Was die Hilfen durch Cialis betrifft, solltest Du die Erwartungen noch nicht zu hoch schrauben.
Etwa 3 Monate brauchst Du bis die Wundhöhle vollständig ausgeheilt und bindegeweblich vernarbt ist.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Henry,



> Ich hoffe dass 2011 fuer mich und alle anderen hier mehr gute Nachrichten bringt.
> 
> henry


hoffe für Dich, daß der harte Jahresanfang ein gutes Omen für Dich ist und wünsche Dir alles Gute zur weiteren Genesung

Helmut

----------


## josonn

hallo henrylao,

als Alternative zur OP kann man sich gerade im frühen Stadium auch mit gleichen Erfolgsquoten bestrahlen lassen. Bei mir geht die Protonenbestrahlung morgen zu Ende und ich bin bis auf geringe Nebenwirkungen völlig o.k. Kannst gerne in meinem Profil nachlesen. Laß Dich gut beraten und informiere Dich umfangreich!
Viel Glück!

----------


## artisun51

siehe # 54: OP 28.12.10 in Mannheim.

Gruss

----------


## henrylao

Wie schon erwaehnt, die OP hat schon statt gefunden und rei Tage nach dem Katheder ziehen bin ich noch immer dicht. Die Einlagen habe ich dankend abgelehnt. Dir viel Erfolg mit den Protonen.




> hallo henrylao,
> 
> als Alternative zur OP kann man sich gerade im frühen Stadium auch mit gleichen Erfolgsquoten bestrahlen lassen. Bei mir geht die Protonenbestrahlung morgen zu Ende und ich bin bis auf geringe Nebenwirkungen völlig o.k. Kannst gerne in meinem Profil nachlesen. Laß Dich gut beraten und informiere Dich umfangreich!
> Viel Glück!

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Henrylao,

Glückwunsch zu der Trockenheit! (ich hatte es nicht so leicht, musste dafür 4,5 Monate Gymnastik machen, lol)

Gruss

----------


## henrylao

Ich habe jetzt endlich den endgueltigen Bericht:

Diagnosen Gleason 7 (3+4) TNM: pT3a Pn1 L0 V0 pn) (o/5) R0

koennt ihr mir das mal uebersetzen?

Cheers

henry

----------


## skipper

Hallo Henry,
der Pathologe Dr. Gleason hat beim PC 5 verschiedene Wachstumsmuster unterschieden. Je mehr sich die Zelle von einer gesunden, normalen Prostatazelle unterscheidet , desto höher die Zahl.( 1-5).das am häufigsten vertretene Wachstumsmuster wird als primärer Gleasen Grad bezeichnet : bei dir Gleason Grad 3 ( zwischen 51% und 95% vorhanden) und das zweithäufigste Wachstumsmuster ist Gleason Grad 4 ( zwischen 5% und 49% ). Je höher der Gleasen Score ( Summe Grad 1 + Grad 2) desto aggressiver der Tumor.
D.h. Gleason 6 ( 3+3)  ist weniger aggressiv als Gleason 7 (3+4) . Der höchste Gleason Score ist 10 ( 5+5) und sehr aggressiv.
pT3a sagt dir , das dein Tumor an einer Seite bereits die Prostatakapsel durchbrochen hatte. , Pn1 bedeutet das Perineuralscheiden betroffen waren , das heißt der Tumor wächst den Nervenbahnen entlang. Lo/Vo es waren keine Lymphbahnen und Blutgefäßeinbrüche nachzuweisen. (o/5) keiner von 5 entnommenen Lymphknoten war befallen.
R0 die Prostata wurde im gesunden entfernt , d.h. entlang der Schnittränder wurden keine Krebszellen gefunden.
Bis auf das Stadium pT3a eigentlich ganz gut.
Viele Grüße 
Skipper

----------


## henrylao

Hi 

hatte heute meinen ersten PSA test nach der OP 0.006ng/ml. Ich dachte das sollte jetzt unter die Nachweisgrenze fallen.

Cheers

henry

----------


## JoScho

Hall0 henrylao,

Prima, besser geht es nicht.
0,01 ist meines Wissens die zurzeit noch verläßliche untere Nachweißgrenze. Alle Messungen darunter sind ungenau aber <0,01 und somit unter der Nachweißgrenze.

weiterhin diesen Wert wünschend.
Joachim

----------


## dillinger

Meine Gratulation, Henry!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## henrylao

Da bin ich wieder.

Op war in Dezember 2010, mein PSA ging schoen runter bis man ihn nicht mehr messen konnte, dann ploetzlich schwupp hoch auf 0.007 und dann alle drei Monate 0.002 draufgelegt. jetzt bin ich bei 0.013. Der Arzt meint % ist die Steigerung nicht mehr so schlimm, ich seh das eher nummerisch in 9 oder 12 Monaten habe ich dann die gruene Zone verlassen. Seit einem halben Jahr nehme ich taeglich Aspirin und hoffe dass das ein wenig was brinkt. Nichts gemerkt bisher.

Also sieht es so aus als wuerden mir bald die radioaktiven Perlen winken. Hat jemand irgendwelche Tips, Erfahrungen? Last mal wieder was von euch hoeren.

Ciao

henry

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Also sieht es so aus als wuerden mir bald die radioaktiven Perlen winken. Hat jemand irgendwelche Tips, Erfahrungen? Last mal wieder was von euch hoeren.


Wenn Dein PSA von Dez 2010 bis heute auf 0,07 verdoppelte, und(!) dies so weiter geht, kannst Du wahrscheinlich noch ziemlich lange ruhig schlafen. 

Da Du aber bereits keine Prostata mehr hast, wird danach eine lokale Therapie wie die radioaktiven Perlen gegen die Prostataloge möglicherweise nicht mehr machbar sein. Vielleicht hast Du aber Glück. Möglicherweise droht eine Hormonblockade. 

Wie auch immer: Meine Erfahrung mit IMRT (37 Sitzungen, 66Gy): Achte auf möglichst genaue Ernährung, dass Du regelmäßig vorher Stuhl hast. Lerne exaktes Trinken zum punktgenauen Befüllen der Blase ohne großen Rückstau gegen die Niere. Beides hilft zu möglichst gleicher Positionierung des Zielgebietes. Die volle Blase brauchst Du zusätzlich, um eben dort fiese Nebenwirkungen durch friendy fire zu minimieren.

----------


## henrylao

Hi Diogenes, habe da ne Null vergessen: Jan 12 <0.003, Apr 12 0.007, Jun 0.009, Okt 0.011, Feb 13 0.013

 hm, mein Doc hier redet von den radioctive Perlen, da muss ich mich mal wieder selber schlau machen

----------


## skipper

Hallo Henry,
dein PSA wird im ultrasensiblen Bereich gemessen und es besteht kein Grund zur Eile. Wenn der Wert wirklich auf Werte über 0,1 steigt würde ich mit einem Strahlentherapeuten reden und ab ca. 0,2-0,3 bestrahlen lassen. Bei radioaktiven Perlen sind wahrscheinlich radioaktive Seeds gemeint ( trad.Brachytherapie), die m.W. nach einer Entfernung der Prostata nicht mehr gesetzt werden können. ( da das zu bestückende Teil nicht mehr vorhanden ist)
Wenn sich wirklich ein Rezidiv ankündigt kommt nur eine Bestrahlung von außen in Betracht .
Gruß Skipper

----------


## henrylao

Menschenskind ist mir da gerade ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen, der Arzt hat sich auch um ne Null vertan. Der Grenzwert ist ja gar nicht 0.02 wie er meinte sondern 0.2.

Das hat gut getan!!

----------

